# Any One With Home Security Camera Experience?



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking for a cheaper basic security camera that is wireless and could hide. Preferably one that records in a loop. Having trouble with some vandalism and newspaper thieves right now. 

Any ideas or something to look out for?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm looking for the same thing.  I've had some vandalism here, too.  Would you let me know if you find something good?  Vandalism makes me mad as hell.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2017)

Would a night vision trail camera work?

https://www.amazon.com/Optics-Game-Cameras-Trail-Cameras/b?ie=UTF8&node=3413551


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 8, 2017)

I've got one of these that I use to monitor the inside of my house while I'm away...







It's indoor only but you could put it in a window, possibly.

Problem is that it only works via the Android app. 

It's supposed to work via their website too, but I never could get it to.

Has day and night vision that can be switched remotely.

Fairly inexpensive and it's lasted me for about two years now.

Has a microphone so it picks up sound, too. 

And a still picture, snapshot mode.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 8, 2017)

You can get these outdoor nature cameras, too...




I think it works off of a motion sensor so if anyone or anything crosses the sensor, the camera automatically snaps a pic.

You can strap it to a tree or hide it under a bush, etc.

*Solid Signal trail camera*

And relatively inexpensive, too.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 9, 2017)

Victor Meldrew said:


> You can get these outdoor nature cameras, too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now this type is on the front runner list


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 9, 2017)

*Be careful on security system use.*

The only thing about security cams that I know is what has been hacked off them, wanna buy some pictures???    But really, after seeing all the 60 minutes footage on everything wifi being able to be hacked, including the new car and Jeeps, I try to be as unconnected as possible with tape over my laptop camera, no wifi on my desktop, neither of them sync'ed. Home security systems that control alarms, heat lights, etc are as easy to hack as anything else. Couple quick videos:


----------



## Nodak (Apr 9, 2017)

I am using a Ring video doorbell.  It works very well recording anyone approaching my door.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 9, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> The only thing about security cams that I know is what has been hacked off them, wanna buy some pictures???    But really, after seeing all the 60 minutes footage on everything wifi being able to be hacked, including the new car and Jeeps, I try to be as unconnected as possible with tape over my laptop camera, no wifi on my desktop, neither of them sync'ed. Home security systems that control alarms, heat lights, etc are as easy to hack as anything else. Couple quick videos:



Most wifi home security cameras that get hacked, do so because the user never reset the factory default password.

Come up with a strong, unique password and it won't get hacked.

Plus, even if someone were to hack your security cam, it wouldn't matter too much because nobody watching would know your address. Just don't do anything you might be embarrassed by.

And of course, you can always keep them unplugged while you're at home and not using them.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 24, 2017)

I aim the two DCS-932L cameras at my doors when I am away. I set up those cameras at home on my router and established a myllink account so that I can see the live videos on my laptop. I don't use a smart phone. My laptop is with me all the time when I travel. The cameras can be configured for 640x480 std resolution. That is the highest resolution that is available.  There are features that allows me to know someone is breaking into the house.  I also made an alarm using a motion sensor that is hooked up to a fire alarm.  I don't use the whole house alarm system.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Looking for a cheaper basic security camera that is wireless and could hide. Preferably one that records in a loop. Having trouble with some vandalism and newspaper thieves right now.
> 
> Any ideas or something to look out for?



In the meantime install one of those fake cameras that is clearly visible. Make sure that the cable part leads to inside.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 24, 2017)

stet duplicated post


----------

